# Private land in Laurens County Available



## Kahnefan9 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey guys I just gave up 2 tracts of land in Laurens County this morning. 107 acres and 78 acres. They are about 2 miles apart. Property is privately owned and the owner is a great guy. No timber co. to deal with. The 107 acres has a good bit of mature pine and some small thick stuff. It also has a good hardwood bottom with some white oaks and water oaks. The 78 acre tract is a mix of hardwood and pine. Some mature wood with some good thick cover all around. It is bordered by a doctor with about 600 acres on one side who does not hunt. He does not lease it either. Other side of the road is some timber co. land. I told the land owner I would list this for him. Just too far for me to go on a steady basis. I found something close to home. The property is north of East Dublin on 319 about 8 miles from Oconee Bait and Tackle. I will try and monitor this post for questions you may have. The owner is Rick Gunn 478-278-2347


----------



## Ga boy bowhunter (Sep 5, 2006)

how much are they leasing for.i would like to get both!please pm back.  thanks curtis


----------



## jkp (Sep 5, 2006)

If GA Boy doesn't lease them I am interested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rgds,
J


----------



## Kahnefan9 (Sep 5, 2006)

He gets $10 an acre. Never had any problems with thieves but did find a couple of dead deer in a drainage ditch on the 78 acre tract. Did not appear to be "poachers". I think maybe a pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie off farmer from a nearby farm. Game Wardens were notified and they patroled a few times. The land owner knows one close by. Highschool buddies.


----------



## dukedawg (Nov 16, 2006)

Kahne fan, is this land still up?  My dad and I are members of a club in Wilkinson but would like to find a little more land to hunt on.  We would probably be interested in both tracts if available, and still interested if only one is left.  You can call me anytime after 8 pm. at 770-546-4799.  Thanks for any info you could provide.  Wes


----------

